# Cherokee Co. reports



## superman1275 (Nov 6, 2012)

Haven't heard much out of Cherokee co. yet this year.... Any deer hunters even in Cherokee co.???? lol


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 6, 2012)

cut the horns off this buck hit near sixes rd. on 575 this morning


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 7, 2012)

I would think the rut would be starting soon.


----------



## tempest07 (Nov 8, 2012)

i killed a nice 8pt opening weekend in cherokee cty. nice rack off that deer thats not far from my house lol


----------



## danny1903 (Nov 9, 2012)

I killed a 10pointer last year in canton. and have good trail cam pics of a couple nice bucks in the woods


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 15, 2012)

anybody seeing any chasing?


----------



## handfull (Nov 15, 2012)

I have not but found some huge scrapes that are pretty recent. Should be a good week


----------



## Non-Typical (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw a little chasing this evening with a couple of faint grunts... Couldn't make either of them out as I was losing light.
I hunt in the Ball Ground area. Should get going now.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Spike and a doe today, nothing else.  Did find a nice rub


----------



## bowandgun (Nov 16, 2012)

going to be trying hard this weekend in north cherokee/pickens line


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 18, 2012)

does anybody hunt allatoona?


----------



## BooneDavis (Dec 3, 2012)

Off east Cherokee Sunday at two o'clock in the afternoon. Saw nice 8 point chase doe out across the street. They are still running!


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the hot weather last weekend set them back, but they should be back and running with the cold snap this week.  Hopefully it will stay cold for the weekend.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 4, 2012)

brownhounds said:


> I think the hot weather last weekend set them back, but they should be back and running with the cold snap this week.  Hopefully it will stay cold for the weekend.



what cold snap?


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 5, 2012)

Supposed to be colder thurs and fri morning.  Saturday should be around 47.  Its better than last Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## handfull (Dec 13, 2012)

To the poacher in the Echelon/Wilkie Rd area:

I have your stand:

Black hang-on
screw in steps
safety rope
Set up in pines

You may contact me to get it back. If you come forward with a sincere apology and promise to not enter the property again, you have my word that I will not involve law enforcement and that will be the end of it.

Randy


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 18, 2012)

Are yall seeing any deer in Cherokee.  I havent seen a deer in the last 2 weekends?  I am hoping second rut starts real soon.


----------



## jimmyb (Dec 23, 2012)

Slow this morning in south Cherokee only 2 does seen


----------

